# Bridgeways Cockapoos (Rayners Cockapoos)



## Woo

Hi, 

Has anyone on here bought their cockapoo from Bridgeways Cockapoos in hoddesdon Hertfordshire?


----------



## RubyCockapoo

no, sorry 

Ian


----------



## JoJo

No experience of this breeder.. have they got a website?


----------



## Jukee Doodles

The website mentions the annual BVA test - but nothing about any dog being DNA tested.

Stephen x


----------



## Woo

Yes Jojo they have a website, it's http://www.bridgewayscockapoos.co.uk/


----------



## Woo

Hi Stephen, 

I see on your reply that you are a founder member of the cockapoo club. Is that the organisation that also has older rescue cockapoos for homing?


----------



## Woo

Jojo, they are also on Breeders online.


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Woo said:


> Hi Stephen,
> 
> I see on your reply that you are a founder member of the cockapoo club. Is that the organisation that also has older rescue cockapoos for homing?


Hi Woo,

Yes we are certainly an organisation that offers help, support and assistance to any that ask. We are building a database of people both looking to offer Foster Homes as well as Forever Homes for any Cockapoo.

Thankfully there are not many that get offered - more often than not someone's family or friends soon come forward to help. 

As a Club we have been offered Cockapoos for re-homing from just 14 weeks old (Thankfully we were able to assist with this particular puppy being able to finding a new home within 24 hour with members of the original owner's own family) - through to older dogs.

Obviously we treat everything with the utmost respect and confidentially - and look to place a dog with minimal distress to both dog and owner.

If anyone were looking into offering a home (short-term / long-term fostering - or a Forever Home for a deserving case) then we would welcome details via the Club.

Stephen X


----------



## Woo

Thanks Stephen, 

Me and my partner are wanting to offer a home to an older cockapoo. I will go on the site and give my details. 

Regards, 

Woo


----------



## Janev1000

Hi Woo

Biscuit is not from there but her stud dog Harry is Biscuit's father. When we bought Biscuit, our breeder advertised that the stud was PRA tested but when I asked my breeder for a copy I was told that she had made a mistake and that it was just the annual BVA test. However, Harry has since been tested and thankfully had a clear PRA result, which she has since sent me a copy of. However, I have yet to be sent his pedigree, despite emailing a few times, as the scanned copy was too small to read. However, on the upside, Harry is advertised as a stud having an outstanding temperament, loving nothing more than cuddles, etc and I can only say that Biscuit has been the easiest puppy I could have imagined. The cockapoos on her website look so much like Biscuit, so I would imagine are from the same father.


----------



## Woo

Hi Jane, 

And thanks for that information. I am due to go and visit her in a few weeks re getting a dog from her around June time. I can't see Biscuit (love the name) very well in the picture but Harry is the stud for the litters that she has due soon. 

Regards, 
Woo


----------



## Janev1000

Hi Woo

Biscuit isn't actually on her webiste, but he looks a lot like the one on the left of the two paler ones on her homepage. I get the impression that dogs are her life and she puts a lot of time and care into the puppies once they are born. I have never actually met her as it was my own breeder who used her stud dog so I wouldn't be able to comment on her as an actual breeder. I was just a bit surprised that Harry hadn't been PRA tested, as she has been a breeder for about 6 years and Harry has already sired many litters. 

Would be very interested to hear how you get on as Harry looks like a lovely poodle.


----------



## Woo

Hi Jane, 

I'll let you know how I get on. Her cocker spaniels (and Harrys's) pups are due today!
I can't visit for some weeks after they are born but will let you know when I do. 

Regards, 

Woo


----------



## jayessem

Hi Woo,

I'd be very interested in your visit - and any other information you manage to gather. I'm on the list to get one of Cocoa's puppies, which are due at the end of April. I'm just a bit worried because Rayner initially said that they were due in March. 
Thanks
Jay


----------



## nickymumf

Hi Woo, we're hoping to get a puppy from Rayner too! We went over to meet her and her dogs the other week - they are all gorgeous and Harry is a real character - he leapt straight into my lap for a cuddle when we met him! She has three litters due over the next few weeks and all of the mums have lovely temperaments. She definitely seems to genuinely love her dogs and they seem very happy in her home.

Hopefully we'll both be able to post some exciting news in the next few weeks.
Nicky


----------



## Janev1000

Looks like Biscuit may have some half-brothers or sisters on here soon! 

Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## Janev1000

Nicky - forgot to ask you what size Harry is? I think I was told he is approx 12" to the shoulder? Also, did you see his pedigree certificate? We had this scanned to us but was difficult to read.


----------



## jayessem

Hi Nicky,
It's great to hear about your visit and that the dogs are all happy & healthy. Since I'll be getting a pup (hopefully) from one of the later litters I shall read any of your future posts with growing excitement ! Jay


----------



## Woo

Wow, it's great to see that a few people know of Rayner and have even met her and the dogs.

Jay, I knew about Cocoa's pups aswell. Bella has just had pups last week, sparkle (who I am looking at) is due anytime now, should have been yesterday but keeping us waiting!

Nicky, which mother are you hoping for a pup from?

Rayner also offers a doggy day care and boarding service, but the dogs are not kept in kennels they stay in her house, which is great to know. I have read nothing but good stuff about her as a breeder and as a day carer and border.

Lets hope we all get a wonderful little bundle of fluff soon


----------



## Woo

Jay, 
Meant to say I will let you know how it goes when I visit.

Woo


----------



## nickymumf

Hi Jane - yes Harry is small, I would say max 12" to shoulder. He is a lovely dog. I didn't see his certificate, must admit I didn't ask but I will next time we go.

Woo - we're looking at both Bella and Sparkle, just depends on who has what. I haven't heard from Rayner on either yet though but we are on her waiting list.

I look forward to hearing more from Jay & Woo, we can compare notes


----------



## Janev1000

Thanks Nicky! so there could be 3 half-siblings to Biscuit on here soon. I've already found siblings who share the same dad as his cockapoo mum who is from Jandaz. It's a small cockapoo world!


----------



## mandy1

Woo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone on here bought their cockapoo from Bridgeways Cockapoos in hoddesdon Hertfordshire?


Hello Woo
I have been to visit rayner twice and was looking at having a cockapoo puppy from her cocker spaniel Bella and miniture poodle Harry!
After making the two visits and asking lots of questions i decided not to go ahead with getting a dog from her.

Rayner is a nice lady and her dogs too, but when i started to ask question she seemed to go off the answers and on to other things, i did get a few of my question answered but alot where not and some of the answers started alarm bells ringing for me? I was only ever taken to the living room area no where else in the home. 

I would say ask all your questions and make sure you get the answers?
See if she will let you go in any other areas of the home Where the dogs spend any time?

This is my own experience and you will make your own chioces from when you visit her.
I wish you all the best in your search for a healthy social cockapoo

mandy


----------



## Woo

Hi Mandy, 

Thanks for that I appreciate it. It's so hard to find a decent breeder, feels like I am going round in circles!

Have you got a puppy now? Where did you get him/her from in the end?

Regards, 

Woo


----------



## Janev1000

Hi Mandy

That's interesting as my cockapoo's father is Harry. My breeder used him as her stud. However, I was surprised that we was not PRA tested until after I asked my breeder and had already sired many litters. Rayner kindly sent me the PRA certificate and offered to send his pedigree too. However, she scanned it and it came through too tiny on the email. After several email requests for her to send it in the post, I have never heard back from her......He is not KC registered either. Alarm bells rang with me too to be honest. I also wonder how she can manage 3 litters at once?

However, that's just my experience. Just make sure you see the relevant paperwork before you commit to anything. We are planning to buy another cockapoo and I will make sure that all health tests and registration is in place before I buy.


----------



## Woo

Oh dear, I'm having doubts now about going to her!
Please can someone advise me what questions I should be asking a breeder?????

I know to ask about the PRA, and to see the pups with the mother and see the father if possible, but is there other important things I should ask?


----------



## Janev1000

Sorry Woo! I don't want to put you off but I have to be truthful about my experiences which I have learnt dearly from. I have health/parentage concerns about our cockapoo that I won't go into here but for our next pup I would request to see the certificates of health testing and would personally want the dogs to be KC registered, complete with pedigree certification before I even looked at the pups. I feel this documentation should be an automatic addition to any puppy pack and I had great hassles getting hold of mine.

If you google the Cockapoo Club of GB, there is a wealth of info there about buying a new puppy. I only wish I had joined all these sites before getting ours! 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Janev1000

Mandy - I have sent you a private message. Janex


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Woo said:


> Oh dear, I'm having doubts now about going to her!
> Please can someone advise me what questions I should be asking a breeder?????
> 
> I know to ask about the PRA, and to see the pups with the mother and see the father if possible, but is there other important things I should ask?


Hi Woo,

Just a heads-up on the PRA test: - Always make sure at least one of the parents is actually *"DNA tested for PRA"* ! - as long as one of the parents is DNA tested "Clear / Normal" you will be OK - even if the other parent is a "Carrier" (or even if the other parent happens to be "Affected"- though the pups will end up a "carrier" as a result of this mating).

Some breeders claim to have a * "clear eye tests for PRA"* - this is the BVA test - but this is an annual test and it just says whether or not the dog is affected or not on that given day - so not conclusive enough in reality (and cannot tell if the dog is a carrier or not).....though the BVA test is good for testing for Glaucoma.

Here is the link to the CCGB's Health Testing page:

http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/health-testing.html

Hope this helps.

Stephen X


----------



## mandy1

Woo said:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> Thanks for that I appreciate it. It's so hard to find a decent breeder, feels like I am going round in circles!
> 
> Have you got a puppy now? Where did you get him/her from in the end?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Woo


hi woo
no i have not got my dog yet, but we are still looking and i wont get one till im really happy with the breeder, i dont mind how long it takes because im in no hurry.

i know how you feel when you say that your going round in circles, but all you have to do is go and see for yourself, if you are happy with the breeder and what you see and what they tell you about then go with your gut feelings, if at any time you have any doubts then dont go with that breeder.

if i was you i would go and see rayner at bridgeways just because it was not for me does not mean that you should not go on a fact finding visit to see for yourself.

threre are lots of breeders out there, so you will find your cockapoo in the end. 

if you are around next sunday there is a dog meet happening, where you can meet lots of cockapoos and their owners and see which sort of cocka you like the look of and im sure they will be happy to answer some of your concerns.

good luck
mandy


----------



## Woo

Hi Mandy, 

Thanks for that. I am going to visit Rayner in a few weeks time, Sparkle had her pups so just need to wait a few weeks before going round but I have booked a date to visit and I have written a list of questions to ask so I think I am well prepared. Lets see how I get on!

Regards, 

Woo


----------



## mandy1

Woo said:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> Thanks for that. I am going to visit Rayner in a few weeks time, Sparkle had her pups so just need to wait a few weeks before going round but I have booked a date to visit and I have written a list of questions to ask so I think I am well prepared. Lets see how I get on!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Woo


sounds to me woo that you have got it sorted out now, go with a positive attitude and a open mind and you can not go wrong.

let me know how your visit goes woo, 

mandy


----------



## Janev1000

Woo - it is good to choose your puppy when they are about 5 weeks plus. Our breeder made us all choose at 3 weeks and I think that's too young to really see what you are getting. Also, there's a risk of infection to the pups when everyone goes that early. We were not told to take off our shoes or anything which I now know is wrong. If you do like the look of the breeder/puppies, you could always ask if you can view again at 5 weeks to make sure if it is the pup for you. I will not buy from a breeder again who puts pressure to make a commitment that early.

I hope all goes well and you find your perfect pup soon!


----------



## Woo

Hi Jane, 

I wasn't going to comit to one of the pups when I go round at 3 weeks, was just going to look. I hope she dosen't want me to comit at that stage as I have read what you say above that you should choose a pup between 4-6 weeks as its hard to tell before then. Oh, i'm not very good at all this, the pressure the pressure, lol!!!!!


----------



## Janev1000

You are doing well Woo! Much better than I did! I had no idea about what to look for when we chose our puppy, except that we liked the look of him, without thinking about looking at the proof of pedigree, etc first. It's just a bit of a surprise when you find out later that you have bought an american toy mix rather than an english working mix - as I did at least ask that question! I have learnt so much from this and it has probably made me a cynical buyer in the future but there are most definitely some dodgy breeders out there.

I would ask her why the stud is not KC registered and also why his pedigree certificate is printed too small to read. That bit just rings alarm bells for me.

Good luck!


----------



## JoJo

Hi Woo ... How are you getting on with your cockapoo search ??

Be great to hear some puppy news


----------



## Woo

Hi Jo, 

confused is the word!

I am looking at a litter in a few weeks time so will see how that goes. It's such a worry that you will find a decent breeder and get a healthy pup that has been well treated for the first weeks of his/her life.

We got to a certain point with a pup back in Nov last yr and it went wrong so I am a bit anxious about it now that we have decided to start looking again.

Sorry no puppy news for you yet.

Regards, 

Woo


----------



## JoJo

Woo I know exactly what you mean ... I struggled too on my own puppy search last year, so I do understand ... 

I made a wish list of what I was looking for from a breeder then went from there, it really helped me, as I wanted a well bred and raised puppy ... 

Stick with your search, you will find your perfect breeder and puppy in the end


----------



## Woo

A wish list, that's a good idea. I'll do that. 

The disappointment was so bad last yr that I am only seriously looking again now. 

I am hoping to have my cockapoo in June or later, I am also open to re-homing an older cockapoo (as long as I can be satisfied re it's back ground and health) it dosen't have to be a puppy.

Decisions, decisions!!!


----------



## Carly

Hello Woo,

Yes we got our dog Bruce from Rayner, Bella is his mum and Harry is his dad. Rayner is really lovely, she was friendly and welcoming wehn we visited and when we called her to ask lots of questions at first, she was really helpful. We was allowed to see the litter when they were 3 weeks old, and she let us visit every week after that until we bought him home.
Dogs really are her life and meeting her really proved this to me.

For those of you saying that picking a puppy at 3 weeks is too early - I would imagine the reason she encourages this is so everyone can start taking photos of 'their' puppy, and describing him/her to people. She has a waiting list for her litters, and obviously wants to satisfy everyone as much as she can with their girl/boy choices. We were more than happy to pick at 3 weeks and to be honest i would have been disapoointed if I would of had to wait until 5 weeks just because someone wanted to see their characteristics... to be honest I don't think you really see your dogs personality until you get them home and make them part of the family.

When we went to visit we was in the living room and the kitchen - Mandy1 - how much more of her house do you need to see?! You only need to be in the room the puppies are in surely?

Bruce is everything I could ever of wanted from a dog, he's clever, cuddly, gentle with my niece and nephew who are toddlers, super friendly, loves being with people but is also more than happy on his own. He was fairly easy to train and has been a real pleasure. We constantly get stopped when we're walking him.

2 people I know will be getting a puppy from one of Rayner's latest litters (I'm not sure which one) on mine and my boyfriends recomendations.

I hope that helps and put your mind at ease Woo, if you've got any questions let me know!

Do you live local to Hoddesdon?

Good Luck!


----------



## Janev1000

Hi Carly

Great to hear that you have a gorgeous cockapoo and you were happy with your chosen breeder.

I was the one who said about choosing later than 3 weeks. It's not so much because of personality but more the actual physical look of the dog as at 3 weeks they are more like little guinea pigs! My cockapoo's father is Harry and some of the litter seem to have taken just after him with his poodle build. However, mine and some of the others have unusually short legs and this is something I wouldn't have noticed at 3 weeks and the mother was either sitting or lying down when we were there and it wasn't something I was particularly looking out for at the tim but have since realised that she has unusually short legs too - it was our first puppy purchase also!

However, as our cockapoo has grown, it concerns me a bit more that he may have a genetic growth fault and this is something I am about to get checked out, along with another DNA test. I know all cockapoos come in all sorts of sizes, but his body is quite unusual for a cockapoo and I am always being told his body looks like an entirely different breed, which can be upsetting. I hope you can understand how in future, I would recommend that anyone who chooses their puppy at such a young age, at least checks them out again before their final purchase. When we picked him up at 8 weeks, I thought his legs looked short, but as a first-time dog owner, just thought they would grow!


----------



## Clairasol

Jane, I tend to agree with you. We, (myself and Simon my boyfriend) were first attracted to Cockapoo's because of the way they looked. It was only then that we started to research them and were to find they were the perfect dog for our family and had everything we wanted in a dog. By then we had realised the type of poo we were looking for, (and to be honest the look we liked and didn't like),and found him aged 9 weeks. I think if I had picked him at 3 weeks there was a strong chance I would not know what sort of coat etc he was to have and have what I was looking for in my cockapoo. I'm not entirely sure what a pup looks like at 5 weeks but I think even then I may not have been 100% but at 9 weeks it was pretty obvious what sort of coat he was to have and now I have my perfect poo.


----------



## Clairasol

nickymumf said:


> Hi Jane - yes Harry is small, I would say max 12" to shoulder. He is a lovely dog. I didn't see his certificate, must admit I didn't ask but I will next time we go.
> 
> Woo - we're looking at both Bella and Sparkle, just depends on who has what. I haven't heard from Rayner on either yet though but we are on her waiting list.
> 
> I look forward to hearing more from Jay & Woo, we can compare notes




Is Bella having a litter soon?


----------



## Clairasol

I really should read more before posting replies.... just seen that Bella had a litter early March.

Not sure about the 'rules' on how often a bitch should be having litters but I know that Bella had a litter late August 2011(possible mid Sept),with Harry as the stud. I called Rayner re going to visit and Bella was due any day when I called. In the end I didn't go but wondering if Bella should be having another litter so soon. Like I said I don't know 'the rules' but just saying what I know.


----------



## Janev1000

I always post quick too and realise I should have said more too! 

Yes, Claire I think you are right. My breeder told me that Rayner was looking after two litters at the same time as her litter was born and that was last September/October, although I dont know which bitches were involved. 

My other concern about breeders allowing viewings at 3 weeks is the health risk to the puppies if certain precautions are not taken. If everyone is coming round and handling the puppies, what sort of germs are they bringing in? One should expect to be told to take off their shoes and use a hand gel before handling the puppies, but this didn't happen in our case. I don't think it is wrong to view the puppies at 3 weeks, I know some who see their puppies born also, but I strongly feel that one shouldn't be expected to make a non-refundable deposit until a couple of weeks later.

We may be purchasing our second pup this summer and the breeder doesn't allow viewings before 5 weeks and I see this as a very positive sign. I do think there is a significant difference in these couple of weeks. We also have dog allergies in the family so that is an important factor too.


----------



## ali-s.j.

Clairasol said:


> I really should read more before posting replies.... just seen that Bella had a litter early March.
> 
> Not sure about the 'rules' on how often a bitch should be having litters but I know that Bella had a litter late August 2011(possible mid Sept),with Harry as the stud. I called Rayner re going to visit and Bella was due any day when I called. In the end I didn't go but wondering if Bella should be having another litter so soon. Like I said I don't know 'the rules' but just saying what I know.


Unfortunately there are no "rules" to prevent a breeder who is not licenced by the local council from breeding a bitch in consecutive seasons. It is, however, recognised as bad practice.
Woo, I would add to your list of questions - has the bitch been bred in consecutive seasons and how many litters has she had?


----------



## mandy1

Clairasol said:


> I really should read more before posting replies.... just seen that Bella had a litter early March.
> 
> Not sure about the 'rules' on how often a bitch should be having litters but I know that Bella had a litter late August 2011(possible mid Sept),with Harry as the stud. I called Rayner re going to visit and Bella was due any day when I called. In the end I didn't go but wondering if Bella should be having another litter so soon. Like I said I don't know 'the rules' but just saying what I know.


hi Ali
when i went to visit, in jan this year, i saw a cockapoo pup which was 16 weeks old, the mother was bella and father harry, so when i went to see rayner bella was already 2 week pregnant.
its like you said Ali there are no rules?
it did not take me long to work out how long a gap in between one lot of pups and the next that bella had a rest from it all.
i wonder how many litters she had last year with bella?
i was told that the litter bella has just had is going to be her last?
i was also told that i could visit weekly from week 1 when the pups where born.
i know all breeders are different in how they work so you just have to go and see if its the breeder for you and like the lady that got a cockapoo from here, she is very happy with her dog.
at the end of the day she is selling her dogs, because some one is buying them, im sure she will sell the litters she has got now to people who like what rayner is doing and her breeding program.
mandy


----------



## Janev1000

So it sounds like there has been less than a 6 month gap between litters? I think her last litter was born end Sept/beginning Oct latest. I've heard that some breeders have two back-to-back litters and then a year's rest but I just don't feel qualified to comment on this practice. I'm still surprised that Harry has sired so many litters and has only just been PRA tested and thankfully is clear. I was given some obscure explanation that it is difficult to PRA test in this country and only America does it?! - and that crossbreeds don't need testing!! Well, you can go to any vet and get this sample taken and it simply gets sent off to Optigen - no hassles there! I would not entertain breeding dogs without carrying out basic health testing. I will never be told again that they have an annual BVA test and that they will be vet checked before purchase. No vet can see any future problems at that age. 

You live and learn!


----------



## Woo

Wow, I haven't been on for a few days and can't believe how many more posts there are on this thread. Thanks to everyone for all the advice and opinions.

Carly, It's great to see that you have had a good experience with Rayner. I am due to go and visit in another couple of weeks. I live about 10 miles from Hoddesden. 
Can I see a picture of you cockapoo pls?

Regards, 

Woo


----------



## jayessem

Hi Woo,

Have you managed to visit yet ? I'd be really interested in how you get/got on. This thread has been really quiet after quite a lot of activity hasn't it ?

Jay


----------



## Woo

jayessem said:


> Hi Woo,
> 
> Have you managed to visit yet ? I'd be really interested in how you get/got on. This thread has been really quiet after quite a lot of activity hasn't it ?
> 
> Jay


Hi jay, 

I decide not to visit rayner. If you would like to know why I can send you a private message. Let me know.

Regards

Woo


----------



## jayessem

Yes, I would be interested, thanks. (I've not worked out how to send private messages yet) Jay


----------



## lady amanda

jayessem said:


> Yes, I would be interested, thanks. (I've not worked out how to send private messages yet) Jay


YOu don't have enought posts to do a private message yet....I belive you need to post 10 times for the private messaging to work....if you take part in some conversations you will be there in no time.....enjoy the forum.


----------



## cockapoo<3

Hi All,
I have read all your posts and feel that you really dont know Rayner at all..... as i understand it some of you that are commenting havent even met her?!?!

I brought a bitch from rayner as a family pet last year. she is stunning (words of my vet) she is in perfect health and is the best pet me and my family have ever had.
rayner has always helped us with giving advice and even looking after our little girl whilst we are on holiday!

Rayner loves her dogs and her puppies and welfare is always her highest priority. i feel like you are giving her bad press when its completely un justified.

meet rayner and her wonderful cockapoos before trying to tarnish her goood name.
before i brought a dog from rayner i did lots of research and was even recommended by people who had have previous litters.


PEOPLE DONT BE PUT OFF GO AND SEE BRIDGEWAY COCKAPOOS FOR YOURSELF!


----------



## wellerfeller

Hi cockapoo, thanks for your input on this thread. As you can see I have edited some of your post. Everyone is entitled to express their experiences whether positive or negative. The people that have a negative experience are as entitled to express it you are the postive so please keep your posts polite as insults are not tolerated. Thanks.


----------



## porky

*bridgeway cockapoos*

hello all!

Ive followed this forum for some time yet i find my self now having to join to back the breeder of my two lovely dogs.

I found out about Rayner after fallin in love with a puppy over my local park, i already new the type of dog i wanted but after meeting this adorable pup i new i wanted to find out more of where he came from.

I have a 4yr old cockapoo called Tilley whos dad is Bailey (the pra clear poodle rayner used to use before harry) and her mum is holly (her retired and much loved cocker)

My newest addition is lola. her dad is harry and mum is sparkle.

I found rayner very helpful,she let me visit both pups from 3wks so i got to watch my puppies grow,both came with jabs and health check from a vet.

I have seen all relevant paper work and am confused at why people have had issues with this?? i can only imagine the print coming up small as a simple mistake.

I was never concerned about kc papers and since watching the two documentaries on pedigree dogs exposed,i have lost respect in that field. Also i was advised that a cross breed was healthier due to a bigger gene pool.

As for haveing 3 litters at once... my grandad used to breed pointers and all his bitches would come in season together so he would have pups all at once,then none for the rest of the year. i believe this to be the case with rayner as i had to wait a very long time for a pup from sparkle. And if dogs are your life its a joy rather than a problem.

Also rayner is very open on facebook and i am now friends with people on there due to our lovely dogs, all of which are great examples of the breed. i havent seen any with unually short legs?????

I am so impressed with my two girls,the are beautiful,full of health and have wonderful characters,i couldnt of asked for better dogs.

We have left our dogs at rayners while wev been away,and i know they enjoy it as they our so excited when we get there.

janev1000 i truly recommend you go and meet rayner and all of her dogs as im sure all of your worries would be put to rest. They are all loved healthy and very well looked after. Im sure if you had got ur cockapoo from rayner ud be as happy as i am with my two.


----------



## Janev1000

Hi Porky

I have pm'd you. Many thanks


----------



## tessybear

If you buy a cross-breed dog let's face it you don't know exactly what you are getting. I can't believe people are fussing about the length of their dogs' legs on this thread. As for their coats then if you want a guaranteed curly coat then get a poodle. Kennel club certificates mean nothing to me. I didn't even want mine. People have their own criteria for what they want in a breeder but to condemn a breeder on a public forum just because you havent seen enough of their rooms is just plain silly.


----------



## Janev1000

Tess - I've Pm'd you too. Thanks


----------



## Janev1000

Not when a very honest and conscientious dog owner raises some pretty serious concerns over a beloved dog that unfortunately turns out to be a victim of a criminal offence - either knowingly or unknowingly - and none of the parties involved seem to want to even see the said dog with their own eyes and try and resolve the situation. I'm fed up of everyone trying to defend each other but I am sitting here with a situation that is very upsetting.


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Janev1000 said:


> Not when a very honest and conscientious dog owner raises some pretty serious concerns over a beloved dog that unfortunately turns out to be a victim of a criminal offence - either knowingly or unknowingly - and none of the parties involved seem to want to even see the said dog with their own eyes and try and resolve the situation. I'm fed up of everyone trying to defend each other but I am sitting here with a situation that is very upsetting.


Jane - I do think that the law could be on your side here.

Stephen x


----------



## ali-s.j.

It does seem very peculiar to me that all parties concerned would not want to resolve this matter - clearly someone, somewhere must have been economical with the truth, why would innocent parties not want to show it wasn't them?


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Janev1000 said:


> Not when a very honest and conscientious dog owner raises some pretty serious concerns over a beloved dog that unfortunately turns out to be a victim of a criminal offence - either knowingly or unknowingly - and none of the parties involved seem to want to even see the said dog with their own eyes and try and resolve the situation. I'm fed up of everyone trying to defend each other but I am sitting here with a situation that is very upsetting.


One of the most inspiring things here is You Jane - there is a strong feeling that injustice has been done and with so many people melting away as a response - those people who would normally happily back you; join you and/or support you if they thought it just a whim - it takes true strength to stick your head above the parapet and make a stand....for the Truth !

Stephen x


----------



## Janev1000

The strength comes from just simply wanting to know the truth. From the beginning I have tried to be as open and friendly about our concerns, with no cross words spoken, in the hope that we could work together to resolve the situation. I am not out to tarnish anyone but would just like to know what has gone on and really hope that this is not going to continue to happen to other innocent people. I can't understand what enjoyment people can really get out of breeding their dogs if they do know something and how they sleep at night!


----------



## Sezra

I hope you get to the bottom of it all Jane. x


----------

